# My old Russian tractor is running great since replace starter with



## videorov (Mar 8, 2010)

worm starter type. The original wasn't any good. Always had problems with it.
Found a company that makes a replacement worm type starter and man it has
the power to turn it over now.
Belarus 2 cylinder model air cooled with big blower.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay, we need pictures of this upgrade!


----------

